# Anything I can upgrade without costing to much more?



## walkineagle (Oct 1, 2010)

I can spend up to.. hmm... a maximum of $1000 canadian including shipping?
I am just looking to see what I can upgrade to get better performance without costing to much more.


Video
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130571

EVGA 01G-P3-1372-TR GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) Superclocked 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card



Memory
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...n_DDR3_SDRAM_DDR3_1333-_-20-231-189-_-Product
*G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL8D-4GBHK*





Power
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...IR CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready
*CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply*



Case
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119216
*COOLER MASTER RC-692-KKN2 CM690 II Advanced Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case*



Motherboard
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...&cm_re=motherboard_amd-_-13-131-660-_-Product
*ASUS M4A88T-M/USB3 AM3 AMD 880G HDMI USB 3.0 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard*



Processor
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz 4
*AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ955FBGMBOX*



Hard Drive
625GB Western Digital WDC WD64 00AAKS-22A7B SCSI Disk Device (IDE) -- Already have in desktop



Optical Drive
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3952774&SID=44mq7k7luh
*LG Black 22X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 22X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 22X DVD Burner - Bulk LightScribe Support - OEM*



Overall Price:
$866.28 including shipping​


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

with that video card your psu will be up here

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...er+Supplies-_-Corsair+Memory++Inc.-_-17139009


----------



## walkineagle (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks, anything else? RAM, memory, processor???


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Everything else looks good, Definitely replace the psu with the one dai recommended

Dont forget your flavor of windows

your bottleneck will be with that ide drive you are reusing.

I would upgrade to a sata drive....32mb or higher at 7200rpm


----------



## walkineagle (Oct 1, 2010)

get a new disk drive shotgn??


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't think there's any need for a new hard drive, unless you want more storage space. IDE and SATA drives run at the same speed. The only difference is the connector.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the spec looks good as with the exception of the power supply upgrade which I would definetly advise so ensure you get 5 years of trouble free power

price these places too

http://ncix.com/

http://www.directcanada.com/


----------



## walkineagle (Oct 1, 2010)

linderman im getting this PSU now:
*CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX 850W ATX12V 2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Active PFC Power Supply*
850watt

Hey guys im thinking of going 64-bit, which mobo will I have to get to do that and make everything above compatible?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

walkineagle said:


> linderman im getting this PSU now:
> *CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX 850W ATX12V 2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Active PFC Power Supply*
> 850watt
> 
> Hey guys im thinking of going 64-bit, which mobo will I have to get to do that and make everything above compatible?




your spec is ready for 64bit now!



VERY smart choice on the PSU ray:


----------



## walkineagle (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you, I thought of it myself 
No, thank Dai.
Ok so I can just go out and buy windows 64-bit and it will work?
If so which of these should I get (processor)?
a) The one I posted above $160
b) 
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ965FBGMBOX $175 (only about $15 more than a so I *will* get if it's better)
c)
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Thuban 2.8GHz 6 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Six-Core Desktop Processor HDT55TFBGRBOX $215*

OR
*
should I keep the one im getting above (or even b since it's only about $10 more) and spend the money I have left on more ram or better graphics card (though I was looking and the graphics card I posted above has the same or even better mhz then a $400 one) or better mobo?

I couldn't find the edit button (usually beside quote?) so I will post it here,
I mainly use my computer for programming, 3D modelling, and video editing.
I barely use it for gaming, though if I get a better PC I may start, but the main things I need it to run are the programming, modelling, and editing fast, on this computer I have right now editing is fine, programming is good as long as it's not to much code, but 3D modelling lags my computer, and I have this right now:
graphics:
X223W @ 1680x1050
256MB GeForce 9200 (Acer Incorporated [ALI])

CPU:
AMD Phenom X3 8450 31 °C
Toliman 65nm Technology

RAM:
4.0GB Dual-Channel DDR2 @ 333MHz (5-5-5-15)

Mobo:
Acer WMCP78M (Socket AM2 )

I need my new computer to run modelling with little or no lag.
Hey, speaking of that, could I use the RAM from this computer with my new one to save me $85 or should I buy the new one or could I even use them both for a massive 8GB (not massive but big)? or would that not work because of DDR2 and DDR3?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

That hexacore is a great thing for video editing and the other things you will be doing. 

Is NVIDIA your preferred brand? Would you think about getting an ATI card?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

walkineagle said:


> Thank you, I thought of it myself
> No, thank Dai.
> Ok so I can just go out and buy windows 64-bit and it will work? YES
> If so which of these should I get (processor)?
> ...



you cant re-use your existing memory as its DDR2 and your new platform will be DDR3

either the CPU "B" or the hexcore "C"

personally I am not sold on the hexcores as of yet; I dont think there are any software titles which really can make good use of them yet, hell I have barely seen recent dual cores get 100% clogged with workload much less a quad.


----------



## walkineagle (Oct 1, 2010)

Hexcores meaning the processor? If so could a hexcore run say Modern Warfare 2 or Battlefield Bad Company 2 on highest with a steady framerate?
Nvidia is my prefferation, it is needed for there PhysX drivers (my programming)
So is the Hexcore worth spending $50 more or should I use one of the quad?
Also should I buy the DDR3 or use my DDR2?
One more thing, is my graphics card fine?? Is there any better for around that price?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the video card you have linked is an awesome card

the hexcore offers ZERO performance improvement for gaming activities as there are no gaming titles optimized for 6 cpu cores / photoshop and video editing however can make us of 6 core cpu's

personally I would go with the 965 Quad

you will need DDR3 memory


----------



## walkineagle (Oct 1, 2010)

Hmm you make a good point linderman, this is what its going to come down to:
How long can you have a processor if you take care of it?
If you can only have it for like 2-3 years then i am probably going for the 965 quad, but if it could last 4-5+ years I will go with the hexcore probally because I wont need to upgrade for a long time with six cores.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I always try to steer my customers on a 3 year build path; then you will always have top notch performance

thats why I never suggest parts that are the latest and greatest release; you pay too much for them therefore have to hold on to them tooooooo long

there is no such thing as a computer that will keep you on the cutting edge of performance for 5 years !

buy all the performance you can without wasting money on marketing hype: your current spec does that very well

if the Hexcore really had any significant performance edge over the quad core; it would be one hellva lot more money than the quad!


----------



## walkineagle (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok, I was thinking hex because it was only $40 more and over a 3 year period $40 more isn't that much, anyway is this a good computer for its price and is everything compatible with each other (the case and mobo) and 64-bit

Video
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130571
EVGA 01G-P3-1372-TR GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) Superclocked 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
$250



Memory
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...n_DDR3_SDRAM_DDR3_1333-_-20-231-189-_-Product
G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL8D-4GBHK
$90



Power
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...AIR CMPSU-850TX 850W ATX12V 2.2 / EPS12V 2.91
CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX 850W ATX12V 2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Active PFC Power Supply
$140



Case
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119216
COOLER MASTER RC-692-KKN2 CM690 II Advanced Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
$115



Motherboard
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...&cm_re=motherboard_amd-_-13-131-660-_-Product
ASUS M4A88T-M/USB3 AM3 AMD 880G HDMI USB 3.0 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard
$110



Processor
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...Phenom II X6 1055T Thuban 2.8GHz 6 x 512KB L2
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Thuban 2.8GHz 6 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Six-Core Desktop Processor HDT55TFBGRBOX
$215

or

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz 4
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ965FBGMBOX
$175



Hard Drive
625GB Western Digital WDC WD64 00AAKS-22A7B SCSI Disk Device (IDE) -- Already have in desktop
Free



Optical Drive
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3952774&SID=44mq7k7luh
LG Black 22X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 22X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 22X DVD Burner - Bulk LightScribe Support - OEM
$15



Adds up to about:
$850-950


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes; its all good and compatible / ready for flight


----------



## walkineagle (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey I was just reading over framerates in games and the 5850 video card beat the GTX 460 and held a better steady frame rate, should I get that instead since it's only $30 more?

So like
*EVGA 01G-P3-1372-TR GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) Superclocked 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

VS

**GIGABYTE GV-R585OC-1GD Radeon HD 5850 (Cypress Pro) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card w/ ATI Eyefinity

*_But it NEEDS to have Nvidia PhysX support.

_EDIT:Nevermind it seems that the radeon 5850 does not support PhysX so I will be getting the 460


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

either card is outstanding choice really / if you dont midn the extra $30.00 then hell yeah, go for the 5850


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

ATI cards use the CPU for PhysX rather than the graphics processor, so stick with the GeForce which gives much better PhysX performance.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

however few games use ageia physix

http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_physxgames_all.html


----------



## walkineagle (Oct 1, 2010)

but linderman my programming does, I use PhysX along with C++ to program, is there anything better than the 460 I posted before for under $300 that runs PhysX??


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

well then; thats an easy one, stick with the 460 gtx you have linked


----------



## walkineagle (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok, thanks. What about RAM? is it worth getting 6 or 8GB? What does RAM do? because I could maybe get the ram I posted before and G.SKILL NS 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9D-4GBNS


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

RAM is memory. For most programs and games 2-4gb is enough, but if you're going to be 3D modelling and video editing 8gb would be better.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

koala said:


> RAM is memory. For most programs and games 2-4gb is enough, but if you're going to be 3D modelling and video editing 8gb would be better.



right on the money ray:


----------



## walkineagle (Oct 1, 2010)

My mobo says 4x240 pin, so that means 4 RAM cards that are 240 pin right?
Ok, so should I get 2 of what I posted before, or 2 of one of these 2?

G.SKILL ECO Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9D-4GBECO
or
WINTEC AMPX 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model 3AXH1333C9WS4GK


Also should I buy Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound - OEM??


If I get the G.Skill ECO series this is what im gonna get and about what it's gonna add up to:
Video
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130571
EVGA 01G-P3-1372-TR GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) Superclocked 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
$250

Memory
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...(2_x_2GB)_240-Pin_DDR3-_-20-231-316-_-Product
G.SKILL ECO Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9D-4GBECO
$75 x2

Power
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...AIR CMPSU-850TX 850W ATX12V 2.2 / EPS12V 2.91
CORSAIR CMPSU-850TX 850W ATX12V 2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Active PFC Power Supply
$140

Case
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119216
COOLER MASTER RC-692-KKN2 CM690 II Advanced Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
$115

Motherboard
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...&cm_re=motherboard_amd-_-13-131-660-_-Product
ASUS M4A88T-M/USB3 AM3 AMD 880G HDMI USB 3.0 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard
$110

Processor
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103727
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ965FBGMBOX
$175

Hard Drive
625GB Western Digital WDC WD64 00AAKS-22A7B SCSI Disk Device (IDE) -- Already have in desktop
Free

Optical Drive
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3952774&SID=44mq7k7luh
LG Black 22X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 22X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 22X DVD Burner - Bulk LightScribe Support - OEM
$15

Adds up to about:
$955


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

walkineagle said:


> Ok, so should I get 2 of what I posted before, or 2 of one of these 2?
> G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 204-Pin DDR3 SO-DIMM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Dual Channel Kit Laptop Memory Model F3-10666CL9D-4GBSQ
> or
> WINTEC AMPX 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model 3AXH1333C9WS4GK






stick with the memory you have linked in post #1


the first one you have linked here is for laptop computers and the second is made by a garbage manufacturer IMHO


----------



## walkineagle (Oct 1, 2010)

The first one is $15 more each so that maxes out my budget, I edited my post above and said this instead: G.SKILL ECO Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9D-4GBECO
is that as good as my the first post or should I get the first post?
I edited the post above and asked some questions and such.

Hey guys I have a question, over like a 10 year period will the only things I will need to replace are graphics card and processor if everything is in good shape?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i think you will find you will have moved on in five years which is a long time in computers


----------



## walkineagle (Oct 1, 2010)

What do you mean by "moved on" ?
I am planning and have been for over a year when im out of high school to go to a computer college/university then get a job programming or 3D modelling.
But that could change in a few years your right, but I will always use my computer.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

but it is unlikely to be the configuration it is now in 5 yrs time

in most cases after 5yrs it is a totally new computer


----------



## walkineagle (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok well is it worth getting 8GB ram and everything I posted above?
Im using 1.11GB ram right now with just the internet open and my computer.
Also I was gonna ask something, is it OK if I get this RAM? G.SKILL ECO Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9D-4GBECO. Is it high qualityish?
And I have 625GB hard disk im putting in, is it possible to fit 2 hard disks in if I ever want another 500GB or a TB?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you can install at least 4 sata drives and 2 ide drives 

post a link for your ram


----------



## walkineagle (Oct 1, 2010)

hm, the one I said is out of stock so can you guys tell me the best to get 8GB of one of these or reccomend me one:
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...cm_re=4GB_240-pin_ddr3-_-20-231-310-_-Product

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...cm_re=4GB_240-pin_ddr3-_-20-231-253-_-Product

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...cm_re=4GB_240-pin_ddr3-_-20-231-190-_-Product

I am seriously considering the ripjaw because it's 4GB in one RAM thing.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Dual channel RAM gives better performance.

They're all about the same price and performance. Your second link is free shipping, but the first and third are both $10 shipping.


----------



## walkineagle (Oct 1, 2010)

Which is the best and will live the longest?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

They all offer the same performance and come with a lifetime warranty. Go for the one with free shipping and save yourself $10.


----------



## walkineagle (Oct 1, 2010)

actually 20 since im getting 2, thanks!


----------

